# è vecchia ma non è male



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

View attachment 7381naturalmente non questa tizia.

STRACULT - TORNA A FUROREGGIARE SUL WEB L’ANNUNCIO “BELLA DONNA ALLA RICERCA DI UN UOMO RICCO” E LA FORMIDABILE RISPOSTA DI UN PESCECANE DI WALL STREET
Questo è l'annuncio pubblicato:

LEI: Sono una ragazza bella (anzi, bellissima) di 28 anni. Sono intelligente e ho molta classe. Vorrei sposarmi con qualcuno che guadagni minimo mezzo milione di dollari l'anno. C'é in questo sito un uomo che guadagni ciò? Oppure mogli di uomini milionari che possono darmi suggerimenti in merito?
tears of eros 

Ho già avuto relazioni con uomini che guadagnavano 200 o 250 mila dollari, ma ciò non mi permetteva di vivere in Central Park West. Conosco una signora che fa yoga con me, che ha sposato un ricco banchiere e vive a Tribeca, non é bella quanto me, e nemmeno tanto intelligente. Quindi mi chiedo, cos'ha fatto per meritare ciò e perché io non ci riesco? Come posso raggiungere il suo livello?


Questa la risposta che arriva su un sito di finanza online:
LUI: Ho letto la sua e-mail con molto interesse, ho pensato profondamente al suo caso e ho fatto una diagnosi della sua situazione. Premetto che non sto rubando il suo tempo, dato che guadagno 500 mila dollari l'anno. Detto ciò, considero i fatti nel seguente modo: Quello che Lei offre, visto dalla prospettiva di un uomo come quello che Lei cerca, é semplicemente un pessimo affare. E ciò per i seguenti motivi:

. lasciando perdere i blablabla, quello che Lei suggerisce é una negoziazione molto semplice. Lei offre la sua bellezza fisica e io ci metto i miei soldi. Proposta molto chiara, questa. Ma c'é un piccolo problema. Di sicuro, la Sua bellezza diminuirà poco a poco e un giorno svanirà, mentre é molto probabile che il mio conto bancario aumenterà continuamente. Dunque, in termini economici, Lei é un attivo che soffre di deprezzamento, mentre io sono un attivo che rende dividendi.
. 
. Lei non solo soffre un deprezzamento ma questo é progressivo ed aumenta ogni anno! Spiego meglio: Oggi Lei ha 28 anni, é bella e continuerà così per i prossimi 5/10 anni, ma sempre un pò meno e all'improvviso, quando Lei osserverà una foto di oggi, si accorgerà che é diventata una pera raggrinzita. Questo significa, in termini di mercato, che oggi lei è ben quotata, nell'epoca ideale per essere venduta, non per essere comprata. 
. 
. Usando il linguaggio di Wall Street, chi la possiede oggi deve metterla in "trading position" (posizione di commercio), e non in "buy and hold" (compra e tieni stretto), che, da quanto sembra, é quello per cui Lei si offre. Quindi, sempre in termini commerciali, il matrimonio ("buy and hold") con Lei non é un buon affare a medio/lungo termine. In compenso, affittarla per un periodo, può essere, anche socialmente, un affare ragionevole e potremmo pensarci su.
Il corpo tra eros e arte 

Potremmo avere una relazione per un certo periodo.....Huuummm.... Pensandoci meglio e per assicurarmi quanto intelligente, di classe e bellissima lei é, se possibile, essendo io futuro "affittuario" di tale "macchina", richiedo ciò che é di prassi: Fare un test drive.
La prego di stabilire data e ora.
Cordialmente
Il suo investitore


----------



## Eliade (15 Agosto 2013)

Sempre fantastica! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2013)

Il mio sempre fantastico papino, che si sta separando pure lui, mi ha informato che intende procurarsi una compagna per la vecchiaia.
E mi ha informato che, ovviamente, questo implica che lui avrà bisogno di molti soldi, perchè le donne, si sa, solo quello guardano in un uomo.

Ho timidamente fatto notare che, pur appartenendo alla categoria femminile, non ho mai sentito questa speciale urgenza genetica, ma mi ha risposto che è perchè io non capisco nulla.

Ora, dovrei forse anche io trovare un uomo danaroso che mi mantenga aggratis?
Altrimenti non sono una donna normale?

Mi sono dimenticata, però, di chiedergli che cosa gli uomini cerchino a loro volta in una donna potenziale compagna, visto che non si tratta dei soldi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

idealmente ho sempre pensato male di quei figli che s'intromettevano nelle vite dei genitori e in quello che pensavano di fare nell'ultima parte della loro vita.
però sai che questa cosa mi fa incazzare (primo per la , scusami, grettezza del discorso  sulle donne)
spero poi che tuo padre pensi di essere anche nonno e magari qualche risorsa  alla nipotina andrebbe tenuta ...anche in considerazione del fatto che ...almeno per ora,  tu sei sola.
ti stai sentendo male per la fatica e lo stress ...invece di darti una mano ti notifica dei suoi diritti al godimento della vita?
e i tuoi ?
un padre è differente, perdonami.
perdonalo perché temo che altro non si possa fare


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2013)

E chi mai si intromette?

Se mio padre decidesse di pigliarsi tutto ciò che possiede e spenderselo alle Hawaii, bè, buon per lui e meglio per me. 
Credimi, non sono io che mi impiccio, è lui che continua a sperare che io mi impicci.

Cmq, per amore del vero, lui mi aiuta economicamente, per amore di Fra.
Solo che deve farmi notare ancora e ancora che lo sta facendo. E cerca di farmi sentire maggiormente il peso di quello che fa, dicendo che così si perde la possibilità di una donna.

Secondo lui, ovvio.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

mi sono espressa malissimo...la premessa era solo per dire che nonostante  bla e bla ... forse impicciarsi un po' ci stava .
non mi pare prioritario il suo discorso e infinitamente egoistico


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

e ricorda che aiutarti è solo un suo dovere


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2013)

Quando una persona ha bisogno di soldi, quando ne ha DAVVERO bisogno, allora, non importa da dove vengono.
Ho avuto un periodo in cui facevo fatica ad avere cibo. Pur avendo connessione internet e viaggi e smartphone garantiti, necessari al lavoro, poi avevo un solo reggiseno rimasto (i miei colleghi contentissimi quando era a lavare :mrgreen e un solo paio di scarpe.

Per Fra, mi sarei piegata a qualunque cosa. E in effetti, mi sono piegata a chiedere aiuto a mio padre.

Obbligato... dovere...

Mia madre so che darebbe con gioia un organo per me, o per Fra, o per mio fratello. Ma proprio con gioia, se servisse.
Sono doni che le vengono dal cuore.
E quando ricevo i suoi doni, sono lievi e dolci, perchè sono davvero fatti con amore.

Mio padre ragiona solo per rapporti di potere. E non sa donare. Ogni cosa ha un prezzo. E sono prezzi davvero pesanti, che schiacciano. Almeno, schiacciano me che non sono mai riuscita a liberarmi del timore che mi ha sempre suscitato.

Mio padre non sente come un dovere aiutare me o Fra. E lo fa sentire, palpabile come una cosa reale.
E infatti, io mi sento enormemente in colpa per usare il suo aiuto.

Mi ha aiutato molto sentire i pareri di amici, anche di persone qua dentro. usare il suo aiuto pensando che è per Fra, essere egoista e non pensarci.

Mio padre E' gretto ed egoista. 

Mi ricordo una volta all'università, per svariati motivi gli ho chiesto parecchi soldi -necessari- tutti assieme (avevo la proibizione di lavorare per mantenermi) e lui ha tirato fuori le banconote e me le ha tirate in faccia una a una, dicendo... "tò... tò... tò... tò...."

Però.
Mio padre può essere gretto, ma mi STA aiutando.
Quindi gli sono grata, e pago il suo prezzo.


----------

